

Unicorns Hunt for Talent Among Silicon Valley’s Giants - johnny99
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/technology/unicorns-hunt-for-talent-among-silicon-valleys-giants.html

======
sjg007
Great gig if you can get in.

